# -을 듯



## AccioJo

So I have been trying to watch Korean TV shows without subtitles and it's a bit hard .. I read this line and I think it should mean:

아마 촬영 이후 녹초가 됐을 듯 ..
After the recording you had to be tired ..

Is it correct?What does -을 듯 stand for?Could you give me examples of the conjugation or it's always the same?Oh ,and if I am correct and 녹초가 됐다 means "to have to be tired" why isn't it 녹초가야 됐다?

Тhank you!


----------



## kenjoluma

Before answering your question, I would like to know why you think 녹초가야 됐다 is correct. What is 야 in between?

듯, even though is a noun, can be roughly translated to "to seem" or "to look like".


----------



## AccioJo

Well , If I am correct to conjugate the verb 하다 into the meaning "I have to do" it should be like this: 해야 되다  ( I think the conjugation is 어/아 야 되다 or 어/아 야 하다 )


----------



## kenjoluma

You know, conjugation only applies to "verb". And 녹초 is a noun. That's the first reason you can't put 야 after 녹초가.

Secondly, '해야 되다' (or 해야 하다) means obligation or prerequisite, which is equivalent to "must" in English. Be careful! English "must" has two different meanings. I am talking about obligation as in "You *must* go", not assumption as in "You *must* have been tired".


듯 (noun) means "a status or situation in which you guess it is but not completely sure". "...하는 듯", "...한 듯" and "...할 듯" can be used. 

As you can see "했을 듯" or "됐을 듯", "되다" becomes "됐다" (*past tense* or perfect tense). And you put "-을"(*imperfect tense* or future tense) after, so you express something happened in the past, but you admit that you're not quite sure whether it really happened or not.


----------



## AccioJo

Oh ,okay ,thank you , I didn't think about the double meaning in English at all!
Only one question: 
What is the difference in meaning in 녹차가 됐을 듯 and 녹차가 됀 듯?


----------



## kenjoluma

Difference between 녹초가 됐을 듯 and 녹초가 된 듯?

Wow. One tough question. It is a difference between perfect and conditional. I really am not sure how else I can help you with this. 

Perhaps in English we can say:

It seems like he was tired.
It seems like he would have been tired.

Something like this?


----------



## AccioJo

Well I think the English examples cleared it up for me ,plus I think I have a little feel of the difference ^^ Thank you very much ,you are so helpful as always!


----------



## kenjoluma

I would like to add something more. I believe 'conditional' is not an enough explanation.

했을 is basically future of the past. (which is the past anyway)

... hmm, maybe I'm confusing you even more. Okay, I'll leave you in peace. Tried my best


----------



## galaxeer

듯(or 듯이) is a noun and normally used like this:
- 죽은 듯 조용하다. 
- 손에 잡힐 듯 가깝다. 
- 그 아이는 따분한 듯 창문 밖을 내다봤다.
As you can see, when 듯(noun) is used a verb/adjective comes after it.(~듯 조용하다, ~듯 가깝다, ~듯 내다보다)




AccioJo said:


> 아마 촬영 이후 녹초가 됐을 듯 ..
> 아마 촬영 이후 녹초가 됐을 듯하다


However in this case it's an adjective, 듯하다, but '하다' is omitted. It's a trend thing mostly seen on the internet, which doesn't occur in spoken Korean.
You can look up '듯하다' in your dictionary.

Here are some examples for 듯하다.
- 누나는 아직 집에 오지 않은 듯하다.
- 저 사람은 개를 좋아하지 않는 듯하다.

I have edited my post like 15 times lol


----------

